# shopping for a bull



## Donald (Aug 26, 2009)

Got sent this 


Two sisters, one blonde and one brunette, inherit the family ranch. 
Unfortunately, after just a few years, they are in financial trouble. In order to keep the bank from repossessing the ranch, they need to purchase a bull so that they can breed their own stock. 

Upon leaving, the brunette tells her sister, 'When I get there, if I 
decide to buy the bull, I'll contact you to drive out after me and haul it home.' 

The brunette arrives at the man's ranch, inspects the bull, and decides she wants to buy it. The man tells her that he will sell it for $599, no less. 


After paying him, she drives to the nearest town to send her 
sister a telegram to tell her the news. She walks into the telegraph 
office, and says, 'I want to send a telegram to my sister telling her 
that I've bought a bull for our ranch. I need her to hitch the trailer 
to our pickup truck and drive out here so we can haul it home.' 

The telegraph operator explains that he'll be glad to help her, then 
adds, it will cost 99 cents a word.' Well, after paying for the bull, 
the brunette realizes that she'll only be able to send her sister one
word. 

After a few minutes of thinking, she nods and says, 'I want you to send her the word 'comfortable.' 

The operator shakes his head. 'How is she ever going to know that you want her to hitch the trailer to your pickup truck and drive out here to haul that bull back to your ranch if you send her just the word 'comfortable?' 

The brunette explains, 'My sister's blonde. The word is big. She'll read it very slowly.... 'com-for-da-bul.'


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2009)

PMSL brilliant and hysterical


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder if I like this so much because my sister is blond?!!


----------



## MCH (Aug 27, 2009)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hehehehe ... Love it ... pmsl ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 28, 2009)

*I'm Blonde ... but its still a brilliant joke *


----------



## Donald (Aug 29, 2009)

I like blondes really


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 29, 2009)

Donald said:


> I like blondes really



*Hehehe , Ok I'll let you off then Donald  *


----------

